

Norvig: How to write a spelling corrector - mk
http://norvig.com/spell-correct.html
Peter Norvig does a very good job of writing a spelling corrector similar to the way google's works (although much simpler). This is done step by step in python. 
======
ivankirigin
I've decided that what is amazing about Norvig is that he is skilled in both
theory and practice. A maker and a thinker.

------
henning
Slightly OT: those who enjoyed Norvig's PAIP but wanted more AI content will
enjoy Forbus and de Kleer's Building Problem Solvers. Starts out on the same
subject matter as PAIP but spends a lot of time talking about truth
maintenance system.

The code is in Common Lisp.

It's old-style symbolic AI which is fairly limited in its utility, but truth
maintenance systems have interesting applications in natural language
processing and and other domains, so, whatever.

~~~
gms
If you want more AI, there is always AIMA.

------
far33d
I swear this is a dupe.... did the already submitted articles list get reset
when we turned into "hacker news"?

~~~
amichail
A lot of submissions were probably not considered seriously due to the
previous narrow scope of this forum.

Maybe the already submitted articles list should be reset.

------
Goladus
Maybe it's a dupe, I know I've read this one as well. Honestly though,
norvig.com is a terrific site. He writes very well and I haven't read all of
it yet. Here are my favorites so far:

<http://norvig.com/python-iaq.html>

<http://norvig.com/21-days.html>

------
amichail
Scala version here:

[http://blog.circleshare.com/index.php?/archives/61-A-spell-c...](http://blog.circleshare.com/index.php?/archives/61-A-spell-
checker-in-Scala.html)

